# "Bater uma pelada"



## La chica_chocolate

Hola!
Alguien sabe como decir esta misma expresión en Español? En Portugués significa un partido de fútbol entre amigos, en un fin de semana, para divertirse - no tiene nada que ver con partidos profesionales. Un alumno me preguntó y le prometí buscar dicha respuesta (es importante, pues tiene que ver con su entorno, él es jugador de fútbol profesional y se va a España hasta el fin de este año).
Gracias!


----------



## Fer BA

La chica_chocolate said:


> Hola!
> Alguien sabe como decir esta misma expresión en Español? En Portugués significa un partido de fútbol entre amigos, en un fin de semana, para divertirse - no tiene nada que ver con partidos profesionales. Un alumno me preguntó y le prometí buscar dicha respuesta (es importante, pues tiene que ver con su entorno, él es jugador de fútbol profesional y se va a España hasta el fin de este año).
> Gracias!


 
¡Hola y bienvenida al foro!

En Argentina decimos _jugar un picado, un picadito. _Sin árbitro, sin marcar casi la cancha, con un número indeterminado de jugadores por lado, con o sin arquero (guardametas), etc.


----------



## La chica_chocolate

Gracias por la atención y por recibirme tan bien! Seguramente habrán otras distintas maneras de decir eso en otros sitios hispanos, pero saber cómo es uno ya ayuda. Hay cosas que los diccionarios no están listos para contestar, verdad? MUCHAS GRACIAS!


----------



## Fer BA

Buenos, esperemos al resto de los foreros de España (sobretodo estos ya que el jugador va allí) y de América.


----------



## dprako

Hola, pues en Costa Rica a eso le llamamos jugar una "mejenga" o "mejenguear", mirá este link, parece que solo aplica para CR

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=mejenga

Suerte!


----------



## Tomby

La chica_chocolate said:


> Gracias por la atención y por recibirme tan bien! Seguramente habrán otras distintas maneras de decir eso en otros sitios hispanos, pero saber cómo es uno ya ayuda. Hay cosas que los diccionarios no están listos para contestar, verdad? MUCHAS GRACIAS!


Es jugar a pelota. Jugar un partido de fútbol informal. Una 'pelada' era una pelota de trapo hecha a mano por los niños. Ver la respuesta #9 de este link.
¡Saludos!


----------



## La chica_chocolate

Gracias por la ayuda también, Tombatossals!


----------



## La chica_chocolate

Gracias por la atención también, dprako!


----------



## Mangato

Jugar una "pachanga"

Embora que em Cuba  joguem a outras coisas exportaram a palavrinha. O Diccionario de acima diz  
*pachanga *


f. amer. Danza originaria de Cuba.
amer. Alboroto,fiesta,diversión bulliciosa:
estuvimos de pachanga hasta el alba.
*Partido informal de fútbol o baloncesto que se juega en una sola portería o canasta  (ou nas duas). Más en dim.:
¿echamos una pachanguita entre los cuatro?
*


----------



## La chica_chocolate

Gracias Mangato. Besos!


----------



## ferenbrasil

Que tal:
Pues en México se le conoce como "cáscara".

Cáscara es el recubrimiento de una fruta o verdura. Sin embargo, es común referirse a un juego de futbol en el receso del colegio, en la calle con los amigos del vecindario, y así.

Es común escuchar: "cascarear", "echar una cáscara" o "echar una reta" Esta última se refiere a que hay más de dos equipos y se juega a 1 o 2 goles, el equipo que los marca primero permanece y el otro se retira para ceder su lugar a la otra "reta". Usualmente, el equipo que pierde tiene que comprarle "las cocas" (Coca colas u otras bebidas).

Me parece que se refiere a lo mismo que han mencionado porque es un juego informal, en la que se respetan las reglas más elementales del futbol, pero no todas. Puede restársele importancia a que el balón salga del "campo" que generalmente es un lote valdío, el patio del colegio, la calle misma. De igual forma se permite a veces de común acuerdo que el portero pueda incorporarse al ataque gracias a que el espacio es reducido. Otras reglas se omiten para darle más fluidez e incluso para ver jugadas de fantasía o "de barrio" que no son permitidas en el soccer profesional, por ejemplo: La "cuauteminha".

Las porterías se improvisan con mochilas, con piedras, botes, sueteres o lo que se tenga a la mano. No hay árbitro pero se trata de respetar el juego. Para identificarse, al anotar un equipo el primer gol, el otro equipo debe quitarse la camiseta.

Pues bien, igual y no es de utilidad pero no está de más por si alguien desea venir a México y en su tiempo libre desea "echarse una cascarita" jeje!! 

Saludos.


----------



## okporip

ferenbrasil said:


> (...) jugadas de fantasía o "de barrio" que no son permitidas en el soccer profesional, por ejemplo: La "cuauteminha".(...)


Muy interesante todo lo que nos cuentas. Me quedé con esa palabrita, _cuauteminha_... Te agadezco si nos puedes decir algo sobre su origen, grafía (¿"nh" en español?) y significado. 
¡Saludos!


----------



## ferenbrasil

¡¡Claro!!

Pues en efecto, la "nh" no se utiliza en español, pues su equivalente es la "ñ". Sin embargo, se le conoce así porque es considerada una jugada de fantasía, al estilo brasileño, por lo que le adaptaron el diminutivo del portugués "-inha".

Cuauhteminha le pusieron porque -aunque no la inventó él- la popularizó un jugador mexicano en el mundial de Francia 1998 contra Corea del Sur. Su nombre: Cuauhtemoc Blanco.

Cuauhtemoc era el nombre del último emperador azteca que combatió contra los españoles antes de la caida del imperio. Es un nombre indígena en lengua náhuatl (cuāuh- 'águila' témōhuia 'descender, bajar') "Águila que cae".

Para hacerlo más visual, en el buscador de youtube escribe "*cuauhtemiñas y pases de joroba Cuauhtemoc blanco*". Es un video en el que se puede apreciar la "cuauhteminha" en el mundial Francia 1998 vs Corea del Sur y una más vs Italia. Se puede ver que la hacía en partidos de liga, pero se dió a conocer en el mundo por la que hizo contra Corea del Sur (aunque curiosamente, esa no le salió muy bien).

Hay otro video titulado "cuauhtemiña" en el que se puede escuchar la ovación de los aficionados luego de una "cuauhteminha" en el estadio azteca, casa de las "águilas del américa", donde jugó al lado de Salvador Cabañas (veo que eres paraguayo, ¿no?). ¿Te imaginas el espectáculo que daban los dos juntos? 

Por último, sólo quiero agregar que, al ser una jugada no permitida, Cuauhtemoc la modificó para que no fuera sancionado. La verdad no estoy muy bien enterado pero parece que la FIFA no permite retener el balón entre las piernas.

Un saludo y espero que sigan compartiendo las formas de "bater uma pelada" en otros países.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

ferenbrasil said:


> La verdad no estoy muy bien enterado pero parece que la FIFA no permite retener el balón entre las piernas.


Según las reglas de FIFA no se puede retener/prender el balón con las piernas.


----------



## ferenbrasil

ferenbrasil said:


> ¡¡Claro!!
> 
> Pues en efecto, la "nh" no se utiliza en español, pues su equivalente es la "ñ". Sin embargo, se le conoce así porque es considerada una jugada de fantasía, al estilo brasileño, por lo que le adaptaron el diminutivo del portugués "-inha".
> 
> Cuauhteminha le pusieron porque -aunque no la inventó él- la popularizó un jugador mexicano en el mundial de Francia 1998 contra Corea del Sur. Su nombre: Cuauhtemoc Blanco.
> 
> Cuauhtemoc era el nombre del último emperador azteca que combatió contra los españoles antes de la caida del imperio. Es un nombre indígena en lengua náhuatl (cuāuh- 'águila' témōhuia 'descender, bajar') "Águila que cae".
> 
> Para hacerlo más visual, en el buscador de youtube escribe "*cuauhtemiñas y pases de joroba Cuauhtemoc blanco*". Es un video en el que se puede apreciar la "cuauhteminha" en el mundial Francia 1998 vs Corea del Sur y una más vs Italia. Se puede ver que la hacía en partidos de liga, pero se dió a conocer en el mundo por la que hizo contra Corea del Sur (aunque curiosamente, esa no le salió muy bien).
> 
> Hay otro video titulado "cuauhtemiña" en el que se puede escuchar la ovación de los aficionados luego de una "cuauhteminha" en el estadio azteca, casa de las "águilas del américa", donde jugó al lado de Salvador Cabañas (veo que eres paraguayo, ¿no?). ¿Te imaginas el espectáculo que daban los dos juntos?
> 
> Por último, sólo quiero agregar que, al ser una jugada no permitida, Cuauhtemoc la modificó para que no fuera sancionado. La verdad no estoy muy bien enterado pero parece que la FIFA no permite retener el balón entre las piernas.
> 
> Un saludo y espero que sigan compartiendo las formas de "bater uma pelada" en otros países.


 
Como no puedo agregar links de youtube hasta que no cumpla con una cuota de 30 posts, pues sólo puedo agregar el nombre de los videos tal cual aparecen en youtube. Copien y peguen en el buscador de youtube.

Se muestra como "bater uma pelada" o "echar una cáscara" en México forma parte del día a día. Considero que les gustarán, son muy buenos:

*"Comercial Corona Futbol La pasión manda 2010"*
*"Coca-Cola Zero Fútbol Callejero Zero "*

Unos que seguro disfrutarán
*"Yo amo el futbol spot tv azteca"*  **Nota: Si conocen una chica así, acuérdense de mí
*"Todos los comerciales de Pidele un tiempo - Cerveza sol*
*"COMERACIAL CORONA - Gol de Santos Laguna!"*


----------



## jcr.meta

En Uruguay, "jugar un picadito" 

Saludos.


----------



## La chica_chocolate

Muchas gracias a todos.
Las expresiones coloquiales son de una riqueza léxica en el mundo hispano realmente increíble. 
Un gran abrazo a todos que se dispusieron a compartir sus conocimientos!


----------

